

Show HN: SpiderNotes – offline, encrypted, synchronized “notes” Chrome extension - andornaut
https://spidernotes.com

======
andornaut
SpiderNotes is a small just-for-fun side project. The source code is available
on GitHub. The bigger parts of the tech stack are Backbonejs and Python on
Google App Engine.

It's pretty minimal and it only works on desktop-Chrome, so it's not for
everyone, but it fits my needs. Hopefully it'll be useful to a few others too.
Any feedback would be welcome. Thanks!
[https://github.com/spidernotes](https://github.com/spidernotes)

